# Antihistamines?



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

My chronic D started at the same time I quit using Hismanol, an antihistamine. Is it possible there is a connection between the two?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Histamine has many roles in the body.In the gut when released it tends to increase diarrhea. It causes water and mucus to be released into the gut and then increases things moving along.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Depending on how specific the action of the antihistamine is (not sure for your former drug), it can also act on muscurinic receptors (not just histamine), which will cause anticholinergic effects (commonly: constipation, dry mouth, etc).


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

I`m not a researcher or doctor but histamine is what mastcells release and there is a lot of research in the that mastcells play an important role in IBS, especially post infectious and diarrhea (they often trigger D). Mascells are a part of the immunsystem and it`s sience profen that the immune system is long active after bacterial infection. So it maybe help to take anti-histamine substance and nti-inflammatory drug like Asacol. Search this forum for Quercetin (natural histamine blocker), some had success with it. and Asacol. (Mesalazine).http://ibs.about.com/od/symptomsofib1/a/inflammation.htm


----------

